# Erklärung zu Lösungen



## nullchecker (4. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute

Ich bin Lucas, WirtIng im 2. Semester.

Leider konnte ich das bisherige Semester krankheitsbedingt an fast keiner Vorlesung und Übung teilnehmen.

Demnach entwickelten sich bei mir Große Defizite vor allem in dem Modul OOP. 
Morgen ist es soweit und wir müssen unsere Testataufgabe vortragen und werden zu den einzelnen Klassen und Befehlen befragt. (einzeln von den Prüfern)

Ich bin in größter Panik, da ich dies nicht ohne eure Hilfe bestehen werde und somit auch sehr wahrsch. keine Prüfungszulassung erhalten werde. ... Ich breche schon in Schweiß aus, wenn ich daran denke.

Hier ist die Aufgabe die es zu lösen bzw. erklären gilt:

http://lmt.fh-swf.de/uploads/media/Aufgabenblatt4Testat.pdf



Ich habe mir jetzt schon von Kommilitonen die Lösung besorgt, allerdings bekomme ich Kringel in den Augen und weiß absolut nicht, was was zu bedeuten hat.

Die Lösung besteht aus 3 Dateien:


```
[B]Datei 1: Punkt.java[/B]

import java.io.*;
public class Punkt {

//private Instanzvariablen x und y
  private double x;

  private double y;
//Konstruktor
  public Punkt(double x, double y) {
 //Wert der Klassenvariablen wird durch die übergebenen Werte zugewiesen.
    this.x = x;

    this.y = y;

  }
  //toString Methode gibt die Instanzvariablen in der Form (x, y) aus.
  //Die Werte vom Typ double werden durch 'valueOf' in den Typ String umgewandelt.
  public String toString() {

    return "(" + String.valueOf(this.x) + ", " + String.valueOf(this.y) + ")";

  }
  //read Methode liest Werte für x und y ein.
  public void read() {
    BufferedReader stdin = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader( System.in ) );
    System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie den Wert für die x-Koordinate ein :");
  //try-catch Block um das Programm vor fehlerhaften Eingaben zu schützen.
    try {

    this.x = Double.valueOf(stdin.readLine().replace(",", "."));

    } catch (NumberFormatException e) {

      System.out.println();

    } catch (IOException e) {

      System.out.println();

    }

    System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie den Wert für die y-Koordinate ein :");

    try {

      this.y = Double.valueOf(stdin.readLine().replace(",", "."));

      } catch (NumberFormatException e) {

        System.out.println();

      } catch (IOException e) {

        System.out.println();

      }

  }
  //get Methode um den Wert der Klassenvariablen x austzgeben.
  public double getX() {

    return x;

  }

  public double getY() {

    return y;

  }
}







[B]Datei 2: Strecke.java[/B]

public class Strecke {
//2 private Instanzvariablen p und q vom Typ Punkt
  private Punkt p;

  private Punkt q;
//Konstruktor mit Zuweisung der Klassenvariablen p und q
  public Strecke(Punkt p, Punkt q) {

    this.p = p;

    this.q = q;

  }
//Funktion berechnet die Streckenlänge und gibt den Wert als Typ double zurück
  public double getLaenge() {
 //sqrt = Wurzel, pow = Hoch
 //Also steht hier Wurzel((x-Wert vom Punkt q - x-Wert vom Punkt p) Hoch 2 + (y-Wert q - y-Wert p) Hoch 2)
    return Math.sqrt( Math.pow( q.getX() - p.getX(), 2) + Math.pow( q.getY() - p.getY(), 2));

  }
  //Ausgabe der beiden Punkte. Benutzt die toString-Methode der Klasse Punkt
  public String toString() {

    return p.toString() + " und " + q.toString();

  }
//read-Methode nutzt die read-Methode der Klasse Punkt.
  public void read() {

    System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie die Koordinaten für den Ursprung ein: ");

    p.read();

    System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie die Koordinaten für den Endpunkt ein: ");

    q.read();

  }



}







[B]Datei 3: TestStrecke.java[/B]

import java.io.*;
public class TestStrecke {
  public static void main(String[] args) {

    Punkt ursprung = new Punkt(0.0, 0.0);

    Punkt endpunkt = new Punkt(4.0, 3.0);
    
    Strecke s = new Strecke(ursprung , endpunkt);

    System.out.println("Die Laenge der Strecke " + s + " betraegt " + s.getLaenge() + ".");

    System.out.println();

    System.out.println("Strecke s eingeben:");

    s.read();

    System.out.println();

    System.out.println("Die Laenge der Strecke " + s + " betraegt " + s.getLaenge() + ".");

  }



}
```






Meine flehende Bitte an euch:

Könntet ihr mir bitte die Funktionsweisen und genauen Zusammenhänge der einzelnen Befehle und Klassen in diesem  Programm erklären?

Details, was passiert, wenn jene Zeile ausgeführt wird, etc.


Ich weiß, es mag auf den ersten Anschein sehr dreißt von mir sein, aber glaubt mir, es gab für mich aufgrund meiner Krankheit (Pfeifferisches Drüsenfieber übrigens) keine Möglichkeit die Vorlesungen zu besuchen. Und als WirtIng setzt man dann auch die Prioritäten auf das Nachholen der Fächer wie Rechnungswesen oder Physik.

Ich bitte euch: HELFT MIR !!!


----------



## Gast2 (4. Mai 2010)

Hast du irgendwelche Konkreten Fragen?
Der Großteil des Codes ist doch recht ordentlich kommentiert.


----------



## kama (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,



nullchecker hat gesagt.:


> Leider konnte ich das bisherige Semester krankheitsbedingt an fast keiner Vorlesung und Übung teilnehmen.


....dann musst Du eben die Vorlesungen/Übungen nochmal machen...wo ist das Problem?



nullchecker hat gesagt.:


> Morgen ist es soweit und wir müssen unsere Testataufgabe vortragen und werden zu den einzelnen Klassen und Befehlen befragt. (einzeln von den Prüfern)


Tja...Da gab es doch bestimmt eine Anmeldung für...Wenn Du tatsächlich Krank warst holt man sich ein Attest vom Arzt und gibt das dann beim Prüfungsamt ab...dann wird das nicht gewertet...und gut ist....



nullchecker hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin in größter Panik, da ich dies nicht ohne eure Hilfe bestehen werde und somit auch sehr wahrsch. keine Prüfungszulassung erhalten werde. ... Ich breche schon in Schweiß aus, wenn ich daran denke.


Tja...da hättest Du eben lernen sollen...Oder Dich von von der Prüfung abmelden sollen...mit Attest...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Mai 2010)

Was bring es dir zu der Prüfung zugelassen zu werden, wenn du keine Ahnung von der Materie hast?

Sorry, aber die Paar Grundlagen im dem Beispiel kann sich sogar jeder BWL-Student selbständig mit eine Buch oder Tutorials aus dem Internet selbst beibringen.

Und für mich ist es auch auf dem zweitem Blick sehr dreist...


----------



## nullchecker (4. Mai 2010)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Was bring es dir zu der Prüfung zugelassen zu werden, wenn du keine Ahnung von der Materie hast?
> 
> Sorry, aber die Paar Grundlagen im dem Beispiel kann sich sogar jeder BWL-Student selbständig mit eine Buch oder Tutorials aus dem Internet selbst beibringen.
> 
> Und für mich ist es auch auf dem zweitem Blick sehr dreist...





Habt ihr denn gute Anlaufstellen für mich? Gute Tuts im Netz? Habe bisher keine guten auf Deutsch gefunden.

Warum ich die ÜBungen etc. nicht nochmal machen will? Weil da ein Jahr flöten geht und ab dem 3. Sem Java nie wieder eine Rolle spielt.



Ich wäre euch wirklich äußerst dankbar wenn ihr euch meiner erbarmen könntet


----------



## Gast2 (4. Mai 2010)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 3 Klassen und Objekte


----------



## kama (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,



nullchecker hat gesagt.:


> Habt ihr denn gute Anlaufstellen für mich? Gute Tuts im Netz? Habe bisher keine guten auf Deutsch gefunden.


Tja dann hilft nur eins. English lernen...das gehört dazu....ist mal wieder das Internet kaputt ? Oder Tante Google?



nullchecker hat gesagt.:


> Warum ich die ÜBungen etc. nicht nochmal machen will? Weil da ein Jahr flöten geht ...


Warst Du denn das Ganze Semester Krank? Warum hast Du dich denn für die Prüfungen angemeldet? Und wenn es so schlimm war, dann stört das eine Jahr auch nicht wirklich....



nullchecker hat gesagt.:


> ... und ab dem 3. Sem Java nie wieder eine Rolle spielt.


Die Praxis holt Dich wahrscheinlich ein...


nullchecker hat gesagt.:


> Ich wäre euch wirklich äußerst dankbar wenn ihr euch meiner erbarmen könntet


Scherzkeks...erst Aufgaben Kopieren von Kommilitonen und dann hier rum zicken...sorry...

Die Zeit Die Du hier verbraten hast Kommentare zu schreiben und zu betteln hättest Du sinnvoller in eine Suche investieren können....

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

